#ubuntu-jp 2011-08-23
<mizuno> 小林さんがいないような
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<nobuto> Googleチャットは離席中ですね。 < 小林さん
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 定例会議の時間でしたか．
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<shibata> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
 * nobuto 一旦再起動
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> 別のマシンを起動すればいいのに……
<jkbys> ノートPCを毎月買う水野さんとは違うんですよ
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110823
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> OSC名古屋おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> 色んな意味で疲れました
<jkbys> 報告などあればどうぞ
<mizuno> 会場が変って快適になりました
<nobuto> 会場は去年よりは近くて広くて快適でした。
<mizuno> ただ、懇親会がリメンバー新宿というか、あの惨劇が
<nobuto> セミナーは小さめの部屋でしたが、立ち見が出るほどでした。
<nobuto> プレゼン資料は公開済みですが、ビデオのアップロードは苦戦中です。
<nobuto> YouTubeで弾かれる…。
<mizuno> 今後、懇親会申し込みでキャンセル待ちが出てるような場合は、キャンセルして別の席を設けたほうがいいかもしれないとかそんな
<nobuto> CDは用意していた枚数が少なかったこともあって11.04は14時までに配りきってしまいました。
<nobuto> セミナーの内容はビデオ見てください、という感じで。報告はこんなもんですかね。
<mizuno> ビデオがとちゅうで切れちゃってるんで
<nobuto> そうそう今回のデジカメは30分でブチっと切る仕様みたいです。
<mizuno> 最後の、景品を持ってくるの忘れたという目玉シーンが映ってないですね
<nobuto> あそこが一番ウケた。
<Henrich> む
<mizuno> まあ、撮影は今後の課題にしておきましょう。こんなとこで
<jkbys> なんか輸出規制でそうなってるとかですね、30分
<Henrich> あんまりウケばっか狙ってると受け専門になりますよ
<nobuto> 攻める！（謎
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<nobuto> 7月分のチームレポートがまだ締め切られてないんで、今からやります。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> OSSC会津
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/ossc-aizu/
<jkbys> アンカンファレンスなので、申し込みなどは不要
<jkbys> mizunoとshibataでふらっと行くかも
<mizuno> 時間と予算が許せば行きたいなーという
<mizuno> 申し込みとかは不要なんで、当日気が向いたら行ってきます
<jkbys> ではそういうことで次へ
<jkbys> KOF
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<jkbys> 参加申し込みは8/29から
<jkbys> ステージ企画申し込みは9/14から
<jkbys> http://k-of.jp/2011/entry.html
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する場合は誰が申し込む？
<mizuno> 主に小林さんといくやさん次第かなーという気がしています
<jkbys> 主に水野さん次第かなーと思ってた
<mizuno> 11月だと東京にいるかもしれんのですよ
<mizuno> あと、初参加の団体と、二度目以降の団体で扱いが違うので
<jkbys> ならちょっと難しいかなぁ、俺は急に参加できなくなる危険があるし
<mizuno> 過去に申し込んだ人が今回も申し込みしないとだめかなーとか
<ikuyaNOTE> KOFは時期的にずっとブースにいるのは無理ですね
<jkbys> いくやさんはKOF自体には参加する予定？
<ikuyaNOTE> 行くのは行くと思いますよ
<jkbys> LOで何かやるとかではないんだ
<ikuyaNOTE> ブースは出すかも知れませんけど、ずっとはいないですね
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> なら見送りかなぁ
<mizuno> そうですねえ
<mizuno> ちなみに翌週の東京は暗黙的に参加だと思ってるんですが、そっちはいいのかしら
<mizuno> ……hitoさんいないし、来週回しかな
<jkbys> そっちは参加になると思いますが、いつまでに決めればいいんでしたっけ
<mizuno> 申し込み受付が来週開始です
<mizuno> まだしばらく余裕あります
<jkbys> では来週ってことで
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか
<nobuto> 私はないです。
<jkbys> なさげならおわりましょう
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110823
<kouseki> こんばんは、はじめて参加させていただきます
<jkbys> では30ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> 火曜でOKです。お疲れさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<mizuno> OSC島根も見送りだな
<mizuno> 広島は遊びに行くかも
<Henrich> 全制覇じゃないんですか
<Mocchi> あのー、バグ報告に関して相談があるのですが、Henrichさんいいでしょうか？
<mizuno> 沖縄行かない時点でもう制覇無理す
<Henrich> む？
<Mocchi> あれ・・・？
<Mocchi> あ、いた。
<Henrich> 梨剥いてた
<Mocchi> 少し待ったほうがいいです？
<Henrich> どぞ。もぐもぐ
<Mocchi> いいなぁ（晩ご飯まだ）
<Mocchi> えっと、module-assistantでalsa-sourceを使ってカーネルモジュールを更新できるんですが、Nattyあたりからこれをやるとエラーが出てしまいます。
<Mocchi> 調べてみたら、リポジトリから提供しているalsa-sourceに含まれるALSAのソースにいろいろ問題がありました。
<Mocchi> alsa-driver: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver
<Mocchi> （alsa-driverだけど提供されてるパッケージの名前は「alsa-source」です）
<Mocchi> バグ報告しようと思うんですが、もしこのパッケージ「alsa-source」がdebianから来ているのであれば、debianの方に報告するのがいいのかなと思いました。が、debianの方のパッケージングの流れというか作法がよくわからないので、このあたりを教えていただけたらな、と。
<Henrich> む、ちょっと漠然としているな
<mizuno> sid環境で同じようにビルドしたらどーなるの？
<Mocchi> sid?
<mizuno> Debian unstableで
<Henrich> Debian unstableのコードネーム＝Sid
<Mocchi> お恥ずかしながら、debian触ったことなくて。。。
<Henrich> ソースに、っていうのは Debian パッケージの方に、ってことなのかな
<mizuno> http://packages.debian.org/sid/alsa-source
<mizuno> パッケージはあるみたいだから、これの中みてみたら？
<Mocchi> 問題のある箇所は特定してあるので、ちょっと見てみます > mizuno
<Henrich> debdiffとれば、sidとの差はすぐ分かると思うけど
<mizuno> そうですね
<Mocchi> あ、でもこれALSA 1.0.23ですね。。。1.0.24に基づくパッケージはありませんか？
<Henrich> ないねー
<Henrich> http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/alsa-driver.html
<Mocchi> ということは、debianから来ているのではなく、ubuntuが独自にリリースしていると判断するのが妥当でしょうか？
<Henrich> Debianから来ていることは来ているが
<Henrich> 最新のアップデートはUbuntu独自にやってる、が正しいと思う
<mizuno> changelogにはなんて書いてある？
<Henrich> debianの方は http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-alsa/trunk/alsa-driver/debian/changelog?revision=2532&view=markup だなぁ
<Henrich> 1.0.24ではやってないね
<Mocchi> debianのをベースに、ALSA1.0.24のソースに差し替えて、細部を調整したパッケージをUbuntu側で作成してリリースしているという理解でいいでしょうか？
<Henrich> yes
<Henrich> まぁ
<Henrich> packagingの問題だったら
<mizuno> っていうのを、ubuntuのchangelogから読めるんじゃないかなーとか思った
<Henrich> debianの方でも同じことかもしれないから
<Henrich> そうすね＜mizuno
<Mocchi> 不慣れですみません > mizuno
<Henrich> もし該当するならBTSしてもらえるとうれしいな
<Mocchi> BTS?
<Henrich> bug tracking system
<Henrich> に submit
<Henrich> バグレポートのこと
<Mocchi> これですか？http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?package=alsa-source
<Henrich> そう
<Henrich> ま
<Henrich> まずはどこ由来か、sidのバージョンでも同じかを確認することかな
<Henrich> そこでUbuntu由来ならlaunchpadにreportで終了だろうし
<Mocchi> 大変助かりました。どうもありがとうございました > Henrich, mizuno
<Mocchi> 問題のあるパッケージ: 「alsa-source」
<Mocchi> 問題点: 「$ ./configure; make;」でエラーが出るためインストールできない。そのため、module-assistantによってパッケージが作成できない
<Mocchi> 問題のある箇所:
<Mocchi> 1. カーネルオプションで無効化されているOpen Sound Systemエミュレーションがデフォルトで有効
<Mocchi> 「$ ./configure --with-oss=no;」に相当する処理が必須。
<Mocchi> これをやらなければmodprobeが「unknown symbol」エラーを出してカーネルモジュールがロードできなくなる
<Mocchi> 2.debianパッケージのソースの修正箇所で問題のあるところ
<Mocchi> 2-1. パッケージングのポリシーが影響してか、ソースが除外されているカーネルモジュールがあるため、「$ ./configure」でこれらをコンパイルしないオプションを渡すか、それに相当する処理が必要。
<Mocchi> これをやらなければ、該当するmakefileがないためコンパイルに失敗する。
<Mocchi> 対象: 「cs46xx」「cs46xx-new-dep」「maestro3」「ymfpci」「korg1212」
<Mocchi> （私はファイル「./configure」を直接修正してコメントアウト行にして確認）
<Mocchi> 2-2. debianパッケージのソースはオリジナルのマクロ「@CONFIG_SND_KERNELSRC@」を「@CONFIG_SND_KERNELDIR@」に置換している。
<Mocchi> しかしこの置換には漏れがあり、展開されないマクロが「ファイルありません」エラーを起こす。
<Mocchi> 漏れているファイルは「/include/linux/pci_ids_compat.h」「/include/linux/i2c_id.h」
<Mocchi> 以上を修正したソースでmodule-assistantを起動すると、ソースのコンパイルとローカルパッケージ化が成功。
<Mocchi> つー感じです。蛇足でしたがw
<Mocchi> launchpadに報告し次第、debianの方のパッケージも見てみることにします。
<Mocchi> あ、ちなみにnattyで発生。oneiricでも発生するバグ。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-20
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hito_jp> 小林さんを召喚しているので少々お待ちください
<mizuno> ちょーしんどいです
<hito_jp> しかも今日の内容はヘビー級なのだ……
<hito_jp> さらにうぶまがの締め切りも佳境なのだ……
<kazken3> 架橋ですか・・・・・・
<chonan> ちゃんと橋が架かればいいんだけど ...
<hito_jp>  London Bridge Is Falling Down　Falling Down♪
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは誰が議事録とりましょう
<jkbys> すっかり忘れていましたスイマセン
<hito_jp> きっと台湾との時差が……
<jkbys> 台湾にいるときは時間通り参加してた不思議
<jkbys> 議事録をとれる人がいない予感？
<hito_jp> 取れなくはないんですが、今日の内容で議事録取りながらはむりげーくさい
<vmlemon_> こんにちは
<jkbys> こんにちは
<hito_jp> 思い切り頑張ってとるか……
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<chonan> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないですね
<jkbys> ぼんだったししチームレポートも動きなしですね
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsへの推薦、投票
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> これすっかりわすれてた
<kazken3> 現在2名投票済みです。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120820
<hito_jp> とーひょーしろー
<kazken3> とーひょーしてー
<hito_jp> 選択肢的には 1) 来週まで持ち越す
<hito_jp> 2) あきらめてスルー
<ikuyaNOTE> 投票するする
<mizuno> するする
<jkbys> 投票した
<hito_jp> まにあったつもりになってスルーしよう
<ikuyaNOTE> した
<jkbys> キタ、5票キタ これで勝つる
<kazken3> （Japanese Teamの皆様は全員投票権をもっています）
<mizuno> した
<chonan> うへ、俺投票権持ってるとは知らんかった
<hito_jp> 投票権と「正しくレビューする」義務があります、という感じかなぁ。
<kazken3> そですね。
<Henrich> done
<hito_jp> ※ 評価できないときは保留するのも「正しくレビュー」のうちです。
<hito_jp> 保留は明言しないとダメですけどね！
<hito_jp> とゆーことでkazken3さんがenrollするまでenroll queueへ
<kazken3> 了解しました。
<hito_jp> 権限付与よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> 69-language-selector-ja-jp.confがfc的にwarningになる
<jkbys>     How To reproduce: exec 'gedit' in gnome-terminal
<jkbys>     see also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1034928
<jkbys>     メッセージは「Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected」。
<jkbys>     当該部分がバグっているのは間違いない。
<jkbys>         意図としては「日本語でよく使われるフォント」「一定サイズ以下」のときに「ヒンティングとビットマップ表示を無効にする」というものだった（と思われるが昔のことすぎて良くわからない）
<jkbys>         問題になっているのは「日本語でよく使われるフォント」を列挙してORでマッチさせるつもりだった箇所。
<jkbys>             この誤った記法により、実際にどのような挙動になるのかは現時点では不明。
<jkbys>                 コードを追いかける必要がある。
<jkbys>     対処の選択肢：
<jkbys>         a) 判定部分だけを除去する
<jkbys>             もしくは http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150590/ で代替する。
<jkbys>                 lang=jaをきちんとメタデータとして持っているフォントは少ないのですごく気休め。
<jkbys>         b) 「ヒンティングとビットマップ表示を無効にする」機能ごと削除する。
<jkbys>         c) フォントの数だけこのマッチ節を展開する。
<jkbys>             このような感じ：http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150627/
<jkbys>     [ ] さてどうしよう？
<Henrich> fcいやー
<hito_jp> 要約：language-selectorから入れてる69-の日本語用fcの設定がバグってた。
<hito_jp> 結果としてターミナルからアプリケーション起動すると警告出まくる。
<hito_jp> でもどう直すべきかちょー頭いたい
<ikuyaNOTE> これどうすればいいのかわかるほどの知識を持ち合わせていません……
<hito_jp> 以上、3行でわかる問題概要でした。
<znz_jp> (https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120820/20090826 って何ですか? > アクションアイテム)
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20090826を見なきゃダメですなぁ。
<hito_jp> （めんどいのでスルーしつづけている）
<hito_jp> それぞれpros/consをまとめようと思っててまとめきれてないんですが、
<hito_jp> 副作用がないのは c) なんですが、ただでさえカオス度の高いfcの設定がさらにカオス化して人類に解読できなくなるのがネックです。
<jkbys> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1150590/ だと効果がなくて今の形にしたような記憶がうっすらとある
<hito_jp> a), b) は「たぶんもともと盲腸みたいな箇所だから削除しても問題ないんじゃないかな」的な前提が暗黙で含まれてます。
<Henrich> >> lang=jaをきちんとメタデータとして持っているフォント
<hito_jp> ええ、事実上効かないハズです。
<Henrich> ふーむ。
<jkbys> 12.04で試してもエラーメッセージでないようなんですが、出るのは12.10からですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> そうです
<hito_jp> はい、12.10にしてfc更新しないと出ません。
<jkbys> ほうほう
<jkbys> ということは12.04のfcだと問題はなかった？
<hito_jp> というか、問題があったけど黙ってた。
<hito_jp> で、12.10のfcだと警告出すようになった。
<jkbys> てことは、該当の箇所はあってもなくても最早同じってことなのかな
<hito_jp> というのが、「 この誤った記法により、実際にどのような挙動になるのかは現時点では不明。」
<jkbys> はぁ、なるほど
<jkbys> 今抜いてみればわかるか
<ikuyaNOTE> 「lang=jaをきちんとメタデータとして持っているフォント」って、IPAフォントやTakaoフォントはどうなんですか？
<hito_jp> ちゃんとソースコード読んで挙動考察しないと、じつはどー動いていたのかわからんのです。
<hito_jp> どうなんだろう。というレベルで期待していない程度の立ち位置ですね。>メタデータ
<hito_jp> 抜くんだと多分ちゃんとわからないです。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> なんでかっつーと、「入っている箇所が無視されている」のか、「入っている箇所が期待と違う条件でマッチング節として機能しているか」がわからない上に、
<hito_jp> しかもembedded bitmapとかhintingは他のフォントがdropしてくるfcが無法なことしてたら上書きされうるから。
<hito_jp> やるとすると、a or b の場合にせよ、cの場合にせよ、試しに作ってみてCfTしないとダメかなーぐらいの感触です。
<jkbys> ｃｆｔってなんですか
<Henrich> call for testing?
<hito_jp> でも、IPAフォントとかはともかく、なんかやけくそに入っているフォントリストが正しいのかちょっと。
<hito_jp> yes. > call for testing
<whatsyourname> hey hito
<jkbys> やけくそで入れた記憶がうっすらと
<hito_jp> あとこの爆発的にたくさんあるリストをメンテナンスするのが正しいのかもちょっといろいろよくわからない。
<hito_jp> hi. ah...so, waths your name?
<whatsyourname> lol
<hito_jp> c) パターンはメンテナンスしたくないコードができあがるのです。
<Henrich> fc自体が 65-nonlatin とかどうしようもないし…という感じではある。でも代替案が提示できない。
<hito_jp> まあXMLなんだから人類読めなくてもいいじゃん、という考え方もあります。
<jkbys> フォントリストからcのコードを吐き出すコードを書くと温かい気持ちになれそう
<ikuyaNOTE> Ubuntuで使うのだからIPAフォントとTakaoフォントがあることを前提にすればいいんじゃないですかねぇ。あとはいらん気がします
<hito_jp> さらに、「そもそもこのfcの警告メッセージ吐かないようにしようよ」という台無しな考え方もあります。
<jkbys> そのへんはlaunchpadのほうで議論中・・・？
<hito_jp> まあIPAと akao（と伝統的な理由でIPAモナーとVL）用の設定を突っ込んであればいいかなという気は個人的にはしています。
<hito_jp> 議論にすらなってなくてスルーされたある
<jkbys> それは悲しいアルヨ
<ikuyaNOTE> IPAモナーもVLもいらないと思いますけどねぇ
<hito_jp> あとzh-twの人たちから反応があるかなーとちょっと期待してたんですが反応なくて涙目。
<hito_jp> まあ台湾側はワンセットなので対策簡単です。
<hito_jp> IPAモナーとかVLはいざとなったら設定自分で書いてねとか、パッケージメンテナが面倒みるべきだよね、っていう気も非常にします。
<jkbys> 結論的なものはいつごろまでに出すべきでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> いえす。メンテは可能な限り簡単になるようにすべきかなと思いますね
<ikuyaNOTE> Beta1っていつでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> はやい方がいいと思います。最悪でも9月中にはケリつけないとヤバす。Ubuntu Beta 1 Release Date - August 30th
<jkbys> もうベータが出る時期なのか
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Beta 2 Release Date - September 27th
<hito_jp> Ubuntu 12.10 Final Release - October 18th
<ikuyaNOTE> Beta2合わせですかねぇ
<hito_jp> Beta2合わせをする場合、9月半ばにはsponsorしてもらわんとあかんですね
<ikuyaNOTE> ですねー
<hito_jp> まあやることは割と簡単ではあります。ループ展開的なコピペ大会するだけなので。
<hito_jp> （不毛すぎるけど他の方法ないのorz）
<hito_jp> ちなみに当該の設定は、超古代のKDEの設定ガイドとかに含まれてる程度には昔からある間違いなよーです……。
<jkbys> へぇー
<ikuyaNOTE> 古代の黒魔術……
<jkbys> そう書くとカッコイイ
<hito_jp> ついでにzh-tw側もセットで対応するかなぁ。
<jkbys> zh-cnのほうは問題なかった感じですか
<hito_jp> 69- 全部試しましたが大丈夫そうでした
<jkbys> にゃるほど
<hito_jp> 繁体字と簡体字でやっぱり違うフォント大系なのね、という。
<hito_jp> ちなみにzh-twのほうはこんな感じで問題なさげではある……。https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112834624/language-selector_0.85_0.85~ppa1~fontconfig1.diff.gz
<hito_jp> 日本語の方は今の結論と違うからダメですけど！　あとバージョン番号寝ぼけてて付け間違えたけど！
<jkbys> TWのほうは簡単なのね
<hito_jp> いえーす
<jkbys> で、ひきつづきhitoさんに見て行ってもらうって感じで良いのでしょうか
<hito_jp> たぶん、最大の壁はGunnarさんを英語で説得してマージしてもらうことだと思われ。
<jkbys> そんな厚い壁なんですか
<hito_jp> 「なんで減ったの？」って聞かれるじゃん！
<jkbys> 「俺の所ではこれでうまく表示されている」
<jkbys> 以外の説明をしたことがなかった
<hito_jp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/884645 前回。
<hito_jp> なんか毎回「これでも喰らえぇぇぇぇぇええええ！」ぐらいに説明して納得してもらっている気がします。
<jkbys> すげぇ
<jkbys> 今回も Thanks for reporting this issue and for the patch! しか言わせないわけですね
<hito_jp> ちなみにその前。https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/759882
<hito_jp> ……ぐらいに説明すれば通ります。たぶん。
<hito_jp> ということでやっておくお……CfTしたらテストしてお……
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします！
<jkbys> 議題おわりですが他になんかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないです
<chonan> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も月曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> はい
<jkbys> 27日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<Henrich> お疲れ様です。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> だれかfcのマトモな設定方法を考えるべき……
<Henrich> うーむ
<Henrich> keithpの後をつぐ人募集？
<hito_jp> ひきつづき道場の収録のお時間です。関係者は黙って招集されろ。
<Henrich> あれ、そうでしたっけ。。。
<hito_jp> さもなくばハリセンだ！　逃げない奴には訓練されたハリセンだ！　っていうフレーズが脳に浮かんだんだけど、訓練されたハリセンって何。
<kazken3> がんばってくださいね。
<Henrich> ＠がんばらない
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120820
<hito_jp> please review and submit
#ubuntu-jp 2012-08-23
<chicken> hai
#ubuntu-jp 2013-08-20
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> みずのさん書記れます？
<mizuno> ちょっと無理かぽね
<hito_jp> OKやります
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130820
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> OSC東京の申し込みしました（というかしてあったけど報告が忘れられてました）
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 他にはなさそうかな
<mizuno> ないですー
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> とくになさそうだ
<jkbys> 7月分書きに行くの忘れてた
<jkbys> 後で書いておきます
<jkbys> 議題の方へ
<jkbys> OSC北海道の懇親会
<jkbys> OSCの大懇親会に参加します。各自申し込みを行ってください。
<jkbys> http://osc-do.doorkeeper.jp/events/5314
<jkbys> 行なってください。だけでいいかな
<mizuno> 参加する人はよろしくです、で
<jkbys> OSC東京(秋)の準備
<jkbys> 参加申込(hito)
<jkbys> 申し込み締切りが8/26
<jkbys> イベントページを作る
<hito_jp> ……ごめんこの議事録、宇宙を感じさせる状態になっていてちょっと理解できない……
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムと議題がsplit brainしてるって理解でいいのかしら。
<jkbys> イベント関連の上の「議題」が抜けている感じがする
<jkbys> OSC東京(秋) がダブってるのもおかしい気がする
<hito_jp> それを補ってもうちぅ度が下がらない……
<hito_jp> ちょっとあかん、大手術しないと狂気を除去できない気がするんでやっときます
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> MozcのMIR
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/S/MozcMIR
<jkbys> 疑問点、懸念点を洗い出す
<jkbys> 本当にMIRを申請するかどうかは、そのあとで判断する
<jkbys> これはシバタさんがいないと分からないかな
<jkbys> Nexus7(2012)購入
<jkbys> Nexus 7(2012)をチーム予算で購入したい
<jkbys> チーム所有の展示品がやや寂しい（ノートしかない）
<jkbys> Ubuntu TouchやN7版Ubuntuを展示するのは参加者の私物
<jkbys> しかしTouchとN7版で最低でも2つは欲しい
<jkbys> そしてN7はセミナーなどでも使う（Impress Remote等）ので、ずっとブースに置くのは厳しい
<jkbys> [ ] そこでチーム予算で買っておくのはどうか？
<jkbys> かつ、イベントがないときに浮かせておくのは微妙なので、チームの誰かのhack用デバイスとして使いまわせるメリットもある
<jkbys> [ ] 当座は「Touchで音が出ない」という問題への対処として坂本さんに持っていてもらう？
<hito_jp> という感じで、N7(2012)を購入しておきませんか、という感じです。予算はアウトレットとか中古なやつも考慮に入れれば17Kぐらいで16GBモデルが買えそう。
<jkbys> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> (6時の特急に乗るからOSC北海道の懇親会には出られない……)
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> そもそも買うかどうか、と、坂本さんにあずけておくでOKか、の2段階で考えるのがよさげ。
<hito_jp> そしてチミたちはどっちに+1してんのかわかんねーぜという。
<jkbys> どっちも+1
<ikuyaNOTE> どっちも+1
<mizuno> どっちも+1
<jkbys> コピペどもめ
<hito_jp> どっちも+1
<hito_jp> （そして坂本さん本人がいないところで決まる現実）
<jkbys> じゃあ購入ってことで
<kazken3> 2013は時期早すぎますかねとか。
<jkbys> ここで購入するべしってURLを送ってください
<hito_jp> http://www.dennobaio.jp/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=001012000149&search=nexus+7&sort=
<hito_jp> 現状最安値がこんなかんじ
<hito_jp> ただし保証2w
<jkbys> 保証はもうちょっとついてるほうがいい気もするけどUbuntu Touchに入れ替えるなら無くても問題ないんかな
<hito_jp> どうせunlockするから一緒な気がしてます。
<jkbys> じゃあこれでいいか
<hito_jp> 小林さんがポチる→坂本さんの住所に直送→速攻で坂本さんが動作確認、って手はずならOKな気がしており。
<hito_jp> ついては坂本さんの安否が気遣われます。
<jkbys> 坂本さんに確認してから注文かな
<jkbys> ってことでこの件は終了
<jkbys> アクションアイテムに購入を追加かな
<hito_jp> done.
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> 次回は留守かもしれませんが、抜きでお願いします
<jkbys> では27日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130820 どなたか確認と送信をお願いしますでのう。
<mizuno> 更新されてないように見えるす
<hito_jp> あれ。投稿しなおしてみました。
<mizuno> みえた
<mizuno> あとで送っておくす
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<adilo962> Can anyone living in japan help me out
<adilo962> I have a website with a goelocalization feature that I need to test
<adilo962> real quick
#ubuntu-jp 2013-08-21
<Sik> Kon nichi wa? San nichi no mae kara Anthy ga kinou to yameshimashita kara kana to kanji kaku koto ga dekimasen. #ubuntu no yuuzaa-san wa kochira e iku to iimashita yo. Tetsudau mo ga ii desu ka? Arigatou gozaimasu. (sumimasen, Nihongo ga daiichigengo ja arimasen kara yomu de osoi desu ne)
#ubuntu-jp 2013-08-22
<Sik> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade yarimashita... are ga tsukuroimasen nareba goshitsu koko e ikimasu. dewa mata!
#ubuntu-jp 2014-08-19
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<_hito_> こんばんは。議事録取れません
<jkbys_> 議事録とれる人いますか
<_hito_> 二十分後なら……。
<_hito_> とはいえ今日は気合い入れて決めないといけないものもないはずなので、確認だけして次回でもいいのかなと。
<Henrich_______> やぁ
<jkbys_> やぁ
<jkbys_> じゃあ次回にするか
<_hito_> おーえすしーさんかしないよ、みたいなことがなければおけーかと。
<mizuno> おそくなりました
<_hito_> でも今日スキップでいいよねとか決まったところなのだった。
<_hito_> ということで、しばたさんOSC参加申し込みよろしくお願いしますー。
<mizuno> おおう
<mizuno> 申し込み締切が来週ですね
#ubuntu-jp 2014-08-20
<Guest61857> ?
#ubuntu-jp 2014-08-24
<Semilevel> e-eh
#ubuntu-jp 2015-08-18
<shibata> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<_popopopoon_> こんばんは
<shibata> @ikuyaNOTE @jkbys @nobuto さんあたりは在席でしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はー
<nobuto> o/
<shibata> これで6人かな。
<mizuno> こんばんは
<shibata> Jp teamのmember手をあげてー
<mocchi> ノ
<chonan> ノ
<shibata> o/
<mizuno> ノ
<ikuyaNOTE> ノ
<nobuto> o/
<shibata> あと、@jkbysさんがいると議事進行が楽だけど、誰か捕まえられますか？
<jkbys> はい、こんばんは
<shibata> いたいた。では，よろしくお願いいたします（丸投げ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは何もありませんね
<jkbys> Team Reportの更新
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/14/August
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/14/September
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/14/October
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/14/November
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/14/December
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/January
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/February
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/March
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/April
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/May
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/June
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/15/July
<jkbys>         ぬけ・もれなどの内容のチェックをよろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いしますってことで
<jkbys> 柴田さんありがとうございました
<jkbys> OSC2015 Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-fall/ 10/24 - 25の土日開催 申し込み締切りは8/24（月） [] 参加する？
<jkbys> 参加するでいいのかな
<shibata> 土日なので柴田は参加できると思います。
<jkbys> なら参加だな！
<shibata> 東京は人がいるのでなんとかなるとは思いますが、他にいけそうってかたはいますか？
<chonan> 大丈夫そうです!
<shibata> あと、セミナーの発表したいって方はいますか？
<mizuno> 行けないでーす
<shibata> @chonan さんもいるなら、参加する方向で申し込んでおきます。
<shibata> リモート参加で発表か、新しいな。
<mizuno> そんないくやさんじゃないので……
<ikuyaNOTE> なんでやねん……
<shibata> とりあえず、セミナーはおいおい決める形で、この件はこれで。
<mizuno> 村田さんと仙台でリモートいくやさんを見た記憶が……
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、そういえばそんなことが
<ikuyaNOTE> でもアレ無理ゲーですね
<jkbys> Team Memberへの申請
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/akira-tanaka
<jkbys>         [ ] 投票
<shibata> 手順： https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/JapaneseTeamMember
<jkbys> 審査の成立には、既存のJapanese Team Memberの半数以上の出席が必要。
<jkbys> これはクリアしてるんだよね
<shibata> はい、11人のメンバーで7人参加のはずです。
<jkbys> 申請者は自己紹介を行い、これまでの貢献、これからのビジョンについて説明する。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします
<shibata> @chonan @ikuyaNote @jkbys @mizuno @mocchi @nobuto @shibata
<shibata> の7人。
<_popopopoon_> ご紹介いただきました_popopopoon_こと、たなか、です。
<_popopopoon_> 2011年くらいから、LP翻訳をしています。(wikiページ参照)
<_popopopoon_> 今は、翻訳チームのadminをやっております。
<_popopopoon_> これからのビジョンとしては、翻訳の継続もそうですが、継続性の観点から属人的に蓄積されてるノウハウをwikiに文書として整理できたらなと思っております。
<_popopopoon_> 以上です。
<jkbys> 質問などありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> 正岡真衣さんのどんなところがいいのですか
<jkbys> なんのことかと思ってぐぐったらｵｲ
<mocchi> そこかー
<_popopopoon_> 前髪ぱっつんのキャラが好きなんですよね。
<_popopopoon_> あとは声が好きです。
<ikuyaNOTE> あー斎藤桃子さんよいですね。私も好きです
<ikuyaNOTE> 私からの質問は以上です。
<mocchi> わたしはありません。
<shibata> 「ノウハウ」ってのは主に翻訳関係でしょうか。
<_popopopoon_> 当面は翻訳で考えておりますが、できることが増えたら、他の部分にも範囲を広げられたらなと思っております。
<shibata> 日本人向けに日本語で書くのか、全世界の翻訳メンバー向けのドキュメント化なのかってのがちょっと気になりました。
<shibata> （もちろん、両方でもいいのですけれども）
<chonan> 私からは特に質問はございません。
<_popopopoon_> 日本語で日本人向けを考えています。
<_popopopoon_> 「ノウハウ」だと範囲が限定的だったかもしれませんが、私が翻訳でわからないことがあって、お伺いすると、文書になっていないようなことをいろんな方がご存知なので、そういうのを文書にしたいなと。
<shibata> なるほど、自分で調べてそれで終わっていることもけっこうありますしね。
<shibata> 自分からは、以上です。
<shibata> @jkbys ping
<shibata> こんばんは
<nobuto> shibataさんの発言は見えてますよ。 jkbysさんからは反応がないようです。
<shibata> @nobuto どもー。 あれですね、登場人物が1人ずつ消されていくタイプの奴ですね。
<mizuno> 最初の犠牲者がリーダーだなんて
<shibata> 二番目の犠牲者は自分で復活してきた。
<kazken3> 三番目はオレだぜ！👍
<shibata> @jkbys さんが復活しない。
<nobuto> リーダーBSでM:i-2でも見てるのかしら。
<shibata> む、M:i-2やっていたのですか。
<shibata> じゃなくて、この場合どうするんですっけ。
<nobuto> あと10分ぐらいで終わりますが（映画の方
<shibata> 10分ぐらいで戻ってきてくれるといいのだけれども。
<kazken3> え、
<kazken3> m:i2やってんの…(二丁拳銃
<mocchi> 3番めの犠牲者か・・・
<jkbys> 寝てた
<jkbys> すいません
<shibata> おはようございます。
<chonan> おはよー
<jkbys> 投票
<jkbys>     全voterは +1(賛成) / 0(中立・保留) / -1(反対) の三種類のうち、いずれかの票を投じる。
<jkbys>         投票終了後に、票を足し算し、合計が「投票数の半分を越えたら」承認。
<jkbys> 投票おねがいします
<shibata> +1
<nobuto> +1
<chonan> +1
<jkbys> +1
<mocchi> +1
<shibata> （仮装大賞のあのレベルバーの音が鳴っている）
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> 半分を超えたらだから確定か
<mocchi> 仮装大賞って今もやってるんでしたっけ←テレビないひと
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mocchi> +が7/7になりました
<jkbys> では、承認ということで。今後ともよろしくお願いします。
<shibata> ぱちぱちぱちー
<chonan> おめでとうございます！
<_popopopoon_> ありがとうございます。今後ともよろしくお願いいたします。
<jkbys> 柴田さんも声掛けなどありがとうございました
<ikuyaNOTE> よろしくお願いしますー
<mocchi> よろしくお願いします。
<shibata> まずはLaunchpadでメンバー申請お願いします。
<shibata> あとは、 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/JapaneseTeamMember/privilege を見て必要な権限の申請や手続きを。
<_popopopoon_> 了解です。
<shibata> ＞ @jkbys さんも
<shibata> @mocchi やっているみたいです＞仮装大賞
<jkbys> さらっとWikiにGirl Friend Betaとか書いてあるんだな…
<kazken3> すごいな…
<_popopopoon_> LPのメンバー申請押しました。
<_popopopoon_> 書かないといけないような気がしました……。
<jkbys> Approveした
<ikuyaNOTE> 書かれていることに対しての質問ですから
<_popopopoon_> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> 問答の内容も議事録に書くべきなのだろうか、それが問題だ(
<_popopopoon_> 他の権限についてはとりあえず申請はいたしません。
<shibata> （仮）がBetaなのは正式名称ってのにびっくりした。
<mocchi> @shibata: 2014/2015は開催してないようですね（出典うぃきぺでぃあ
<jkbys> ガールフレンドは議事にいらんと思うｗ
<mocchi> 消しました(
<mocchi> (
<mocchi> (ぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> ちなみに斎藤桃子さんは今期だとWORKING!!! に出てます。
<_popopopoon_> そうなんですか。
<shibata> @mocchi 「2014/2015は開催していない」は5月にかかっていて、1月分はやってますよ。
<kazken3> なずなか…
<_popopopoon_> アニメをあまりみないので、GF(仮)で声優さんの名前を覚えていってる感じなんですよ。
<mocchi> @shibata: 片手間だったのですっかり見落としてたー。
<shibata> ミーティングとしてはこれで完了でしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> GF(仮)もアニメしか見てませんがキャラが多すぎてよくわかりませんでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> おっと、まだミーティング中だった
<jkbys> ああ、しめてなかったか
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150818
<jkbys> 次回は火曜日の10時にひとがいたらやるってことで
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> 「メンバー向け連絡用メーリングリスト」はたぶん @jkbys さんが登録したら、「届いている？」ってメールが流れる、はず。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした。送信は自分が承ります。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<balloon-fu-sen> ｜・・）ｷｮﾛ
<mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いしますー。
<balloon-fu-sen> ミーティングおわったようなので、こんばんは〜
<ikuyaNOTE> GF(仮)はこの前の舞浜のイベントがどのぐらい客が入ったのか気になってます
<shibata> こんばんは
<balloon-fu-sen> ちょっと数名見ているようなので、ちょっと流したい事がありまして〜
<balloon-fu-sen> あ、仙台で OSC 最近やってないのをなんとかしておかないとな〜と思っている人です。←はい？
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubuntu 15.04 でライブ起動で日本語表示ができなくなっている件
<balloon-fu-sen> その辺をどうにかできないかな〜とコンタクトをとっていて
<balloon-fu-sen> 最近になって開発者やテスターとつながって、進展中なのですけど
<balloon-fu-sen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds/+bug/1437875
<balloon-fu-sen> そもそもが 700MB の CD サイズ制限のためにフォントを削除していたそうで、
<balloon-fu-sen> あとアジア圏で対応できる人がいなくて、フォントを削除してしまってるそうなんですよね。
<balloon-fu-sen> Launchpad が動いてきているので、なにか良い感じに支援していただいて
<balloon-fu-sen> 15.10 の公開か、最悪 16.04 LTS までには何とか日本語でライブ起動できてインストールできる状態にできないかな〜と思っていまして。
<balloon-fu-sen> ふと IRC 入ってたので、ご連絡してみました〜。
<balloon-fu-sen> ちなみに開発中の Lubuntu 15.10、現在 ISO は 800MB をこえ始めていて
<balloon-fu-sen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<balloon-fu-sen> 700MB 以内にするのは難しいだろうとは思っているのですが、
<balloon-fu-sen> CD 起動できないと〜ってこだわっている人が少なくないようで、その辺が悩ましいところです。
<shibata> 「CD 起動できないと〜ってこだわっている人」ってのは、どのあたりにいるんでしょう？
<shibata> チケットとは別にMLあたりで議論が進んでいるんでしょうか？
<balloon-fu-sen> Facebook グループで話題を出して展開中です。
<balloon-fu-sen> Launchpad にリンクが貼ってあります
<balloon-fu-sen> CD 起動については他の国の人から反応が多くて
<shibata> facebookで議論されると、どうしようもないかな……。
<balloon-fu-sen> XP 時代のビジネス向け PC って CD ドライブ搭載が多かったんですよね。
<balloon-fu-sen> Launchpad から ML に流れてくるだろうと思っています。
<balloon-fu-sen> Facebook は状況を把握していただいて、関係者が動き始めてる感じです。
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubuntu は 14.04 LTS で支持者が増えているので、
<balloon-fu-sen> おそらくこのまま日本語表示できない 16.04 LTS リリースになってしまうのは良くない状況に思うので
<balloon-fu-sen> 何とかそれまでに〜という感じではあるのでうｓが……
<balloon-fu-sen> あと、今の話とは優先度低くなりますが
<shibata> 流れとしては、必要なフォントを増やすことで、どれくらいイメージサイズが増えるか示して、
<balloon-fu-sen> あ、別件入ろうとしたのですが、Lubuntu どうぞ。
<shibata> これくらいなら700MB以内におさめるのに弊害にはならないって言えれば、いいのではないでしょうか。
<balloon-fu-sen> 現状 800MB になってしまってるので、どれをカットすべきか？という状況にもなっている感じもします。
<shibata> gilirもサイズは問題ではない、ただrecommendedを入れることはしたくないって言っているみたいですし。
<balloon-fu-sen> ちょうど見えているところで ibus→fcitx が発生しているのですが、ibus 関連が残ってるとかが把握してますが……
<balloon-fu-sen> この辺の調整ができるメンバーがいないので、対応もできずにいるような感じはしているんですけどね。
<shibata> そこはLubuntuのやり方次第ってところでしょうねー。
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubuntu が今後 LXQt もあるので、方針が定められずにいるような気もしてるんですよ。
<shibata> あとlangpack-jaは入っていないのに、本当に日本語フォントがCDで必要なの？って言われるた時の説明も必要ですね。
<balloon-fu-sen> 影響があるのは日本語に限らずアジア圏なので、中国・韓国ユーザーもなのですが……
<shibata> "-ja"と"日本語"の部分を他に置き換えてもらっても成り立つと思います。
<balloon-fu-sen> この調子だとアジア圏以外でもフォントが消されそうな感じもしますので。
<shibata> 少なくとも、公開されている場の議論では、700MBを越えることが問題とはなっていないですよね？
<balloon-fu-sen> 自分は英語解釈にも限界があるので、それでコメント付けられる人がいれば〜という意味でも流してみました。
<shibata> Launchpadやlubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.comでそういう話題がでてきたのなら議論して、
<balloon-fu-sen> これの解決できるかできないかは Lubuntu 利用に大きな影響があると思いますので。
<shibata> 「誰かが決める」ことが必要かとは思いますが、出ていない以上、
<shibata> 「CJKの利用に難があるから、CJKフォントはいれて欲しい」というところだけ推していけば良いと思います。
<balloon-fu-sen> わかりました。そのように進めてみます。
<shibata> つまり、LP: #1437875 において、「～～な理由でLive環境でも日本語表示できる必要がある。そのためには、xxパッケージが必要。これのサイズはyyなので、入れてもらえないだろうか」
<shibata> ということをまず説明するところからだと思っています。
<balloon-fu-sen> 具体的な説明があれば、判断しやすいから〜という事ですね。
<shibata> はい、最後のコメントを見る限り、何が何のために必要なのかがわからないから、まずはそれを教えて欲しいという雰囲気だったので。
<balloon-fu-sen> 分かりました。その辺のコメントを加えてみます。
<balloon-fu-sen> ちなみにここ見てる人は Lubutnu 15.04 の状態って把握してますよね？
<mizuno> してません
<shibata> 自分は使っていないのでわからないですね。
<chonan> 使っていないのでわかりません
<balloon-fu-sen> えっとですねぇ……
<shibata> Lubuntuに限らず、使っていない部分については今回みたいに、IRCやLP、MLなどでアラートを投げてもらって始めて把握するって感じです。
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubutnu 15.04 を ISO から起動して「日本語」でライブ起動するんですよ。
<balloon-fu-sen> すると……
<balloon-fu-sen> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1125999/Ubuntu/lubuntu1504a2.jpg
<balloon-fu-sen> こうなります。
<balloon-fu-sen> 日本語が □ の何だかになってしまうんです。
<balloon-fu-sen> というのも、ISO に日本語フォントがなくなってしまっているのに
<balloon-fu-sen> 日本語で表示しようとするんです。それでこうなってしまう。
<balloon-fu-sen> 14.10 までは正常で、今公開されている最新版 15.04 からとなります。
<balloon-fu-sen> 15.10 の開発中の状態でも継続中です。
<balloon-fu-sen> ISO に入っていない状態なので、apt などで日本語フォントをインストールすればインストーラーを起動して日本語で薦められます。
<balloon-fu-sen> 進められます。
<balloon-fu-sen> インストール後は日本語フォント等は入るので正常に使用可能です。
<shibata> あぁ、そうか、LXDEとかはuniverseなので、language-pack関係なかったですね。
<balloon-fu-sen> なので、ISO に日本語が表示できるフォントが入れば、解決という話です。
<balloon-fu-sen> そうですね。なので、他フレーバーのようにフォントが一緒に入ってくる状態ではないようです。
<shibata> となるとやはり、「fonts-takao-pgothic必要」という形で進めれば解決だと思います。
<chonan> それは #1437875 に書かれている内容のように見えますが、 @shibata さんもおっしゃったように、LP で議論を進めないことにはどうにもならないのでは?
<balloon-fu-sen> 14.10 までは fonts-droid だったんですよね。中国語兼で。
<shibata> 何らかの理由で入れられないのであれば、そのときはその理由を元に対策を考えるということで。
<balloon-fu-sen> 進めたくても、自分の英語解釈に限界があって、どう進めると良いか困ってしまっていたので……
<balloon-fu-sen> LP でも 15.04 段階で報告されていたのに、半年放置されていた位ですから。
<balloon-fu-sen> とりあえず 700M を気にしない前提であれば「ISO に fonts-takao-pgothic 入れてくれよ〜」で良いでしょうかねぇ？
<balloon-fu-sen> これがあれば、インストールとライブ起動で最小限操作はできますので。
<shibata> はい。できるだけシンプルに、必要な理由と対象パッケージを書けば伝わると思います。
<balloon-fu-sen> わかりました。そのように進めてみます。
<balloon-fu-sen> ありがとうございます。困っていたところなので、遷移が見えて助かりました〜。
<shibata> それでダメだって言われたら、また相談してください。
<balloon-fu-sen> ちなみに別件は Ubuntu MATE の話で、これは報告という感じですが
<balloon-fu-sen> はじめての起動で Welcome メッセージが出てくるようになって
<balloon-fu-sen> そこのメニューの中に日本語独自のフォント・入力メソッド系をインストールする仕組みが入るように今開発されています。
<balloon-fu-sen> ただ、他のフレーバーではこのような仕組みではなく、fcitx-anthy 固定（15.10 より）なので、
<balloon-fu-sen> そんな余計な事せずに、他のフレーバーと一緒でいいのに〜と思っているのですが……
<balloon-fu-sen> そういう調整もしてます〜というのも流しておきます。
<shibata> 「余計な事」をしている場合、大抵はそれなりの理由があるはずです（その方がかっこいいと思ったなどの理由も含む）。
<shibata> まずは変更履歴をたどりながら、「なぜそうしたのか」を調べておくと、調整が楽になりますよ。
<balloon-fu-sen> 日本語と一緒に中国語・韓国語も一緒に対応しています。非公式段階から apt でのインストール方法は流してあるので、
<balloon-fu-sen> 単純に Ubuntu MATE メンバーが日本語を含むアジア圏でのユーザー利用も望んでの対応だと見ています。
<balloon-fu-sen> IBus は Xubuntu と同じ理由であえてインストールしてなかったのですが、Fcitx 変更で現在対応中という感じですね。
<shibata> 「見ています」で終わらず、changelogやcommitlogで裏をとると、誰に対して調整すればいいかわかって楽ですよ、ということです。
<balloon-fu-sen> その辺をどこでやってるかが把握しきれてなくててですねぇ…‥
<shibata> まずはwelcomeメッセージを実装しているパッケージを調べて、
<shibata> そのパッケージの/usr/share/doc/パッケージ名/changelogや、packages.ubuntu.comの同等のパッケージの変更履歴を見る、
<shibata> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/パッケージ名 や https://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/パッケージ名 の変更履歴を見る
<balloon-fu-sen> ふむふむ……
<shibata> あたりから始めるといいんじゃないでしょうか。いろいろ調べていくとどこにあたりをつければいいか、だいたい検討が付きます。
<shibata> 特にchangelogは、修正時の関連チケット番号や修正者の名前がちゃんと書いてあるので、情報の宝庫です。
<balloon-fu-sen> パッケージを見れば、具体的な提案もできますしね。
<shibata> ですです。
<balloon-fu-sen> わかりました。その辺も確認してみます。ありがとうございます〜
<shibata> さて、自分はそろそろこのへんで。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<balloon-fu-sen> ありがとうございました〜
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-20
<Guest79715> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nickenchuggets> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<high_fiver> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<tomek19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<orb> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mikedlr12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<TheoM> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<plonk23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-21
<FiendKing04>                    ___
<FiendKing04>               _.--'...`-._
<FiendKing04>            .-'..::::::::..\
<FiendKing04>           /.:::::::::::::::\
<FiendKing04>          |.::::::::::::::::.|
<FiendKing04>           \.::::::::::::::::|
<FiendKing04>            \.\\|-\://- \::::|
<FiendKing04>             `\ (o)  (o)||)::|
<FiendKing04>              ||   <    ||::.| - KEKEKEKEKE
<FiendKing04>              |'  \__/  |/:::|   ZERG RUSH
<FiendKing04>               \   \/   /::::\   GOGOGOGO <(^_^<)
<FiendKing04>              / `------' |::.:\
<Xenthys6>                                _____________________
<Xenthys6>                    /|  /| |   |                     |
<Xenthys6>                    ||__|| |   |       DO NOT        |
<Xenthys6>                   /   O O\__  |      FEED THE       |
<Xenthys6>                  /          \ |       TROLLS        |
<Xenthys6>                 /      \     \|_____________________|
<Xenthys6>                /   _    \     \      ||
<Xenthys6>               /    |\____\     \     ||
<Guest24430>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<Guest24430>  p     _..._                          p
<Guest24430>  e    ( ..__`'-.,--,                  e
<Guest24430>  n     '-._'-.__`\a\\                 n
<Guest24430>  i         '._  .' (|                 i
<Guest24430>  s            7    ||                 s
<Guest24430>  b           /   .' |                 b
<Guest24430>  i          / .-'  ,J                 i
<Guest24430>  r         /         \                r
<Guest24430>  d        ||   /      ;               d
<Guest24430>  *        ||  | HELLO |   ____        *
<Guest24430>  p        `\  \       |__/  ''\       p
<Guest24430>  e          '. \      /.-`    {}|     e
<Guest24430>  n           /\ `; .-'         /      n
<Guest24430>  i           \ ;(((    .--'\_/        i
<Guest24430>  s         .(((     .-;\              s
<Guest24430>  b    .--'`     ,;`'.'-;\             b
<Guest24430>  i your    __.'    '. .'\\            i
<Guest24430>  r dick --'         |  \ |            r
<Guest24430>  d                  \_\,_/            d
<Guest24430>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<ilera> |             _.--"""""--._
<ilera> |           .'             '.
<ilera> |          /                 \
<ilera> |         ;                   ;
<ilera> |         |                   |
<ilera> |         |                   |
<ilera> |         ;                   ;
<ilera> |          \ (`'_-,   ,-_'`) /
<ilera> |           ) )(o)/ _ \(o)( (
<ilera> |          (_ `""` / \ `""` _)
<ilera> |           \`"-, /   \ ,-"`/
<ilera> |            `\ / `"`"` \ /`
<ilera> |             | _. ; ; ._ |
<ilera> |             |\ '-'-'-' /|
<ilera> |             | | _ _ _ | |
<ilera> |             /\ '.;_;.' /\
<ilera> |            / '\       / '\
<ilera> |           / :  ',___,' ;  \
<ilera> |          / '::' ':.   |  ; \
<ilera> |         / '::'::'    / ;    ;
<ilera> |        |':::' '::'  /     ; |
<ilera> |        \   '::' _.-`; ; ;   ;
<ilera> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<ilera> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<ilera> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<ilera> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<ilera> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<ilera> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<ilera> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<ilera> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<ilera> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<ilera> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<ilera> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<ilera> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<ilera> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<ilera> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<Boulet11> |                     __
<Boulet11> |                    /  \
<Boulet11> |                   /    \
<Boulet11> |                  / .    \
<Boulet11> |                 | /      \
<Boulet11> |                 (o)       \
<Boulet11> |                   /________\
<Boulet11> |                  (__________)
<Boulet11> |                 /     _  ( _)
<Boulet11> |                /':.  (o)( /__)
<Boulet11> |               /':. .,_  ( |  |  -- FOR YOUR CHRISTMAS
<Boulet11> |              |': ; /  \ ( /_/      PRESENT I WILL GIVE
<Boulet11> |              /  ;  `"`" ('  )      YOU THE COAL FROM THE
<Boulet11> |             ; ':.,      (    )     ASHES OF A THOUSAND
<Boulet11> |            /      ;     ('   )     AUSCHWITZED JUDEN
<Boulet11> |           ; '::.   ;\/\ (  ' )
<Boulet11> |          |.      ':. ;``( '  )     MERRY CHRISTMAS,
<Boulet11> |         / '::'::'    /  (    )     FROM THE GNAA.
<Boulet11> |        |':::' '::'  /    ( ' )
<Boulet11> |        \   '::' _.-`;     (  )
<Boulet11> |        /`-..--;` ;  |      ( )
<Boulet11> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       )
<Boulet11> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--,.......,,
<Boulet11> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'   /  *    -='.
<Boulet11> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\   /  /     /  :
<Boulet11> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=*"  \ *  /     *  .'
<Boulet11> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~" / //`. /  /     / .'
<Boulet11> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |  / /,\ `/ \/     /.'
<Boulet11> |     ~ ; ; ;/ ,_,.-~/|`| | | *     _/-''\..--''
<Boulet11> |     ~ /; ;/="/    * |`| |`|/   _="`'
<Boulet11> |     ~..==`  / \\ /  |`| / /_="`
<Boulet11> |      ~` ~  *  /,/   / /_,)")
<Boulet11> |     ~ ~~  /    /,.-)")
<Boulet11> |     ~ ~  /_,=~"|
<Boulet11> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Santabird
<pixdamix14> |                     __oooo
<Boulet11> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<anzuof2> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Aleszandro> ##################################
<Atlas15> |                     ____
<Atlas15> |                    /    \
<Atlas15> |          _________|======|_________
<Atlas15> |        /\_________|______|_________/\
<Atlas15> |        \____________________________/
<Atlas15> |                 /wwwwwwwwwww\  . .
<Atlas15> |     . .        /w .  (o)  /__)  `   _______________
<Atlas15> |      `        /':. .,_    |  |     | UNITED STATES \\
<Atlas15> |              |': ; /  \   /_/      |  OF AMERICA    \\
<bumbar28>                        ,'
<irv>                    ___
<irv>               _.--'...`-._
<irv>            .-'..::::::::..\
<irv>           /.:::::::::::::::\
<irv>          |.::::::::::::::::.|
<irv>           \.::::::::::::::::|
<irv>            \.\\|-\://- \::::|
<irv>             `\ (o)  (o)||)::|
<irv>              ||   <    ||::.| - KEKEKEKEKE
<varesa> |                     _..._
<varesa> |                  .-'     '-.
<varesa> |                 /     _    _\
<varesa> |                /':.  (X)  /__)                      ____
<varesa> |               /':. .,_    |  |                    _/    \
<varesa> |              |': ; /  \  o/_/                    O_)     |,
<varesa> |              /  ;  `"`"   o}o   <JaP> uh           \____/ |
<varesa> |             ; ':.,         o    <JaP> is ripper    /____\ |
<varesa> |            /      ;      o }          dead?          | |  |
<varesa> |           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {o                        |P|  ;
<varesa> |          |.      ':. ;``"``\                         |E| /
<varesa> |         / '::'::'    /    o ;                        |N|~
<varesa> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                        |I|
<varesa> |        \   '::' _.-`;      o;                        |S|
<varesa> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |            ___         |C|
<varesa> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |          _(_|_)___     |A|
<varesa> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,(_|(_|_)|_),___|M|
<varesa> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.___|
<varesa> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<varesa> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<varesa> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<varesa> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<varesa> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<varesa> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<varesa> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<varesa> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<varesa> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<varesa> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<varesa> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Ex-Ripperbird
<varesa> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       =============
<varesa> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<varesa> |           |/  \|
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-22
<Death91621>                     _..._
<Death91621>                  .-'     '-.
<Death91621>                 /     _\   _\
<Death91621>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<Death91621>               /':. .,_    |  |  -- Surah 3:157:
<Death91621>              |': ; /  \   /_/      "If ye are slain, or die,
<Death91621>              /  ;  `"`"    }        in the way of Allah, forgiveness
<Death91621>             ; ':.,         {        and mercy from Allah are
<Death91621>            /      ;        }        far better than all they could
<Death91621>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {        amass."
<Death91621>          |_________________\___
<Death91621>         _/'_/'_/'_/ _/ _/ _/ _/\   FOR ALLAH!!! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Death91621>        | || || || || || || || | |  KILL ALL INFIDELS! YAARRGH
<Death91621>        ======================== |
<Death91621>        | || || || || || || || | |
<Death91621>       ;|_||_||_||_||_||_||_||_|  \
<Death91621>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /     \  ,--........,,
<Death91621>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       \'           -='.
<Death91621>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<Death91621>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,='"  \             .'
<Death91621>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Death91621>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<Death91621>     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<Death91621>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<Death91621>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<Death91621>      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<Death91621>     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<Death91621>     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<Death91621>     ~  =~"|;  ;|      Suicidebomberbird
<Death91621>      ~  ~ | ;  |      =================
<Death91621>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Death91621>           |/  \|
<Alistair9>                      _..._
<Alistair9>                   .-'     '-.
<Alistair9>                  /     _    _\
<Alistair9>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<Alistair9>                /':. .,_    |  |
<Alistair9>               |': ; /  \   /_/
<Alistair9>               |     |L |    {
<Alistair9>               |     | O|    }
<Alistair9>               |     |L |    {
<Alistair9>               /  ;  `"`"    }
<Alistair9>              ; ':.,         {
<Alistair9>             /      ;        }
<Alistair9>            ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<Alistair9>           |.      ':. ;``"``\
<Alistair9>          / '::'::'    /      ;
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  /       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         |':::' '::'  |       |
<Alistair9>         \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Alistair9>         /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<Alistair9>        ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<Alistair9>        ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<Alistair9>        |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<Alistair9>        | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<Alistair9>        |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Alistair9>        \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Alistair9>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Alistair9>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<Alistair9>      ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Alistair9>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Alistair9>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Alistair9>      ~ ~~         _')")
<Alistair9>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<Alistair9>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Tallbird
<Alistair9>       ~  ~ | ;  |       ========
<Alistair9>    ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Alistair9>            |/  \|
<PolarizedIons9>                      _..._
<PolarizedIons9>                   .-'     '-.
<PolarizedIons9>                  /     _    _\
<PolarizedIons9>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<PolarizedIons9>                /':. .,_    |  |
<PolarizedIons9>               |': ; /  \   /_/
<PolarizedIons9>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<PolarizedIons9>             /  ; ;  ;      {          ,--.........,
<PolarizedIons9>            / ;  ;  ;/      }        .'           -='.
<PolarizedIons9>           / ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<PolarizedIons9>          /;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<PolarizedIons9>         /  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<PolarizedIons9>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<PolarizedIons9>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<PolarizedIons9>      ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<PolarizedIons9>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<PolarizedIons9>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<PolarizedIons9>      ~ ~~         _')")
<PolarizedIons9>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<PolarizedIons9>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Minibird
<PolarizedIons9>       ~  ~ |;|\ |       ========
<PolarizedIons9>            |/  \|
<Cronus29>                   _..._
<Cronus29>                .-'     '-.
<Cronus29>               /     _    _\
<Cronus29>              /':.  ($)  /__)
<Cronus29>             /':. .,_    '  \
<Cronus29>            |': ; /  \   '   \   With Jews...
<Cronus29>            /  ;  `"`"   '__  \  you lose!
<Cronus29>           ; ':.,        (___  |
<Cronus29>          /      ;       |   \_)
<Cronus29>         ; '::.   ;\/\ /\|
<Cronus29>        |.      ':. ;``"``\
<Cronus29>       / '::'::'    /      ;
<Cronus29>      |':::' '::'  /       |
<Cronus29>      \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Cronus29>      /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<Cronus29>     ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<Cronus29>     ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--........,,
<Cronus29>     |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<Cronus29>     | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<Cronus29>     |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Cronus29>     \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Cronus29>     |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<Cronus29>   ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<Cronus29>   ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<Cronus29>   ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<Cronus29>    ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<Cronus29>   ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<Cronus29>   ~ ~   _,=~"|
<Cronus29>   ~  =~"|;  ;|       Judebird
<Cronus29>    ~  ~ | ;  |       ========
<Cronus29> ~ ~     |;|\ |
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-23
<Madcotto3>                      _..._
<Madcotto3>                   .-'     '-.
<Madcotto3>                  /     _    _\
<Madcotto3>                 /':.  (o)  /__)
<Madcotto3>                /':. .,_    |  |
<Madcotto3>               /': ; /  \   /_/
<Madcotto3>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<Madcotto3>             /'::.   ;\     {
<Madcotto3>            / .::     /     }
<Madcotto3>           /:    ':. ;``'''"`\
<Madcotto3>          /  '::' _.-;        ;
<Madcotto3>         /;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<Madcotto3>        |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<Madcotto3>        | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<Madcotto3>        |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Madcotto3>        |;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Madcotto3>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Madcotto3>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<Madcotto3>      ~ |; ;|=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Madcotto3>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Madcotto3>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Madcotto3>      ~ ~~         _')")
<Madcotto3>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<Madcotto3>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Midgetbird
<Madcotto3>       ~  ~ | ;  |       ==========
<Madcotto3>    ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Madcotto3>            |/  \|
<exponent>  FUCK GOD,                 | G   C |                 I HATE YOU,
<exponent>  FUCK RELIGION,            | O   O |        I HATE YOUR COUNTRY,
<exponent>  AND FUCK YOU.             | D   N |       AND I HATE YOUR FACE!
<exponent>                            |     D |
<exponent>                            |     E |
<exponent>  |.\\\_\~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xx~~~      M  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/_//;~|
<exponent>  | \  o \_         ,XXXXX),      N                  _..-~ o /  |
<exponent>  |   ~~\  ~-.     XXXXX`_))),    S            _.--~~   .-~~~   |
<exponent>   ~~~~~~`\   ~\~~~XX\'_(o)';))     |~~~~~~,.-~     _.-~ ~~~~~~~
<exponent>       o   `\   ~~--._(o)\' ;\) __.---.~~~'     _.-~       o
<exponent>     O       ~-.   '   `:;;/;; \  " "     _..-~~         O
<exponent>       o        ~-._  '"  `''     '  /-~-~                   o
<exponent>                    `\    '    '"'  /::/
<exponent>                     | o::.  '  o'" ::;|
<exponent>                    / .--'   ''--;`. . \
<exponent>                   /  '::'::' ;  /  .   ;
<exponent>                  | ':::' '::'  /       |
<exponent>                  |    '::'  . `;       ;
<exponent>                  | ;  ; ;` ;  ;|       |
<exponent>                  |  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<exponent>                  ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<exponent>                  |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<exponent>                  | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<exponent>                  |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<exponent>            ~     \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<exponent>          ~       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ,-'
<exponent>             ~  ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<exponent>          ~  ~  ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<exponent>                ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<exponent>          ~  ~   ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<exponent>                ~ ~~         _')")  |           _____________
<exponent>          ~  ~  ~ ~   _,=~";`|      |          / Witness the /|
<exponent>                ~  =~"|;  ;| |      |          ;   amazing    |
<exponent>                 ~  ~ | ;  | |      |          |  Jesusbird   |
<exponent>          ~   ~ ~     |;|\ | |      |          |_/\________Y__|
<exponent>                      |/  \| |      |                 } |
<exponent>                             |      |                 | {
<exponent> __,______,__.___________.'--"--"'--"-''.____,_____.__|,|_______.___
<ms78210>     /)))))))))
<ms78210>    //) __   __\
<ms78210>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<ms78210>    |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ms78210>     \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ms78210>    _/`-. __.'_
<ms78210>  /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<ms78210> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
<RichiH> |                                  ___
<RichiH> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<RichiH> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<RichiH> |                /\   /'\\     `;'
<RichiH> |               / )   |      _   \
<RichiH> |              / ('  /      (o)   |
<RichiH> |             /   '"'           .-\_
<RichiH> |            | ':.                ' ;=-.
<RichiH> |            |': ;           ,_,   / o o\
<RichiH> |            /  ;              `-._;_._./
<RichiH> |           ; ':., .`             '.-`'
<RichiH> |          /   .    ;  :.        .'
<RichiH> |          |::.  .   ; ..     ../
<Guest74640> |          |.      ':. ;`` `    \
<Guest74640> |         / '::'::'    /         `.
<Guest74640> |        |':::' '::'  /;       \   \
<Guest74640> |        \   '::' _.-`; ( o    _)_ o)
<Guest74640> |        /`-..--;` ;  |  `---'`   `'\
<Guest74640> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |              \
<Guest74640> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;  /             |,--........,,
<Guest74640> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/ |             .'           -='.
<Guest74640> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /  :         x) _\               :
<Guest74640> |       |  ;   ;  /`      '\   _,=="  \             .'
<Guest74640> |       \;  ; ; .'. '_'' '\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Guest74640> |       |  ;  .  ' ' \ \-'| |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<Guest74640> |     ~ ; ; ;/ ._,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<Guest74640> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   _.-'
<Guest74640> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /.-'
<Guest74640> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<Guest74640> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<Guest74640> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<Guest74640> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Depakotebird 1.2
<Guest74640> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ================
<Guest74640> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Guest74640> |           |/  \|
<irinix19> |                     _..._
<irinix19> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<irinix19> |              (( /     _    _\
<irinix19> |                /':. ((0)) /__)                      ____
<irinix19> |               /':. .,_    |  | -- TOLD U I WAS    _/    \
<irinix19> |              |': ; /  \  o/_/     HARDCORE       O_)     |,
<irinix19> |              /  ;  `"`"   o}o                      \____/ |
<irinix19> |          (( ; ':.,         o ))   ~~~~~~~~~~SHOA   /____\ |
<irinix19> |            /      ;      o }                         | |  |
<irinix19> |           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {o     I'M FUKCIN         |P|  ;
<node9> |                     _..._
<node9> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<node9> |              (( /     _    _\
<node9> |                /':. ((0)) /__)                      ____
<node9> |               /':. .,_    |  | -- TOLD U I WAS    _/    \
<node9> |              |': ; /  \  o/_/     HARDCORE       O_)     |,
<node9> |              /  ;  `"`"   o}o                      \____/ |
<node9> |          (( ; ':.,         o ))   ~~~~~~~~~~SHOA   /____\ |
<node9> |            /      ;      o }                         | |  |
<node9> |           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {o     I'M FUKCIN         |P|  ;
<node9> |       (( |.      ':. ;``"``\                         |E| /
<node9> |         / '::'::'    /    o ;                        |N|~
<node9> |     (( |':::' '::'  /       | ))                     |I|
<node9> |        \   '::' _.-`;      o; ))                     |S|
<node9> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |            ___         |C|
<node9> |    (( ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       | ))       _(_|_)___     |A|
<node9> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,(_|(_|_)|_),___|M|
<node9> |    (( |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.___|
<node9> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       / ))    .\               :
<node9> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<node9> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<node9> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      _.'
<node9> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-''\..--'
<node9> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`
<node9> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`
<node9> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<node9> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<node9> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<node9> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Ripperbird
<node9> |      ~  ~ | ;  | ))    ==========
<node9> |   ~ ~  (( |;|\ |
<node9> |           |/  \|
<Randy12>     /)))))))))
<Randy12>    //) __   __\
<Randy12>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<Randy12>    |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Randy12>     \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Randy12>    _/`-. __.'_
<Randy12>  /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Randy12> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-24
<les13> |                     _..._
<les13> |              .-' .-'     '-.  .  .
<les13> |             /   /     _    _\  \  \  U MEAN I CAN DODGE BULLETS?!
<les13> |            /':./':.  (o)  /__) _)  )
<les13> |           /':./':. .,_    |  |  |  |
<les13> |          |': |': ; /  \   /_/   / /
<les13> |         _    /  ;  `"`"    } }   }                  <=-)-)--)
<les13> |          ;  ; ':.,         { { .-
<les13> | _ _ _   _ _/      ;        } }/           <=-)-)--)
<les13> | '::          '::.   ;\/\    \  \
<les13> |      '::  .      ':. ;``    | |
<les13> |   '::      '::'::'    /      ;/     <=-)-)--)
<les13> |         '::   '::'  /       |
<les13> | `   _      '::' _.-`;      /;            <=-)-)--)
<les13> |        `--..--;           / |
<les13> |    ;  ;  ;  ; |          |  |
<les13> |    ;  ; ;  ;  |          |  /        ,--.. . . . ,
<les13> |    |  |; ;  ; |          ; ;       .'             '   <=-)-)--)
<les13> |    |  |   ;   \          |/       .\  ,--........,,
<les13> |    ;  ; ;  ;   \        .\   _,=="   .           -='.
<les13> |    \  \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \              :
<les13> |     | |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `         _ '   .'
<les13> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-\'\. --     .'
<les13> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`_ _ \      _.'
<les13> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`  =  _ ''\..--'
<les13> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<les13> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<les13> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<les13> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Neobird
<les13> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       =======
<les13> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<les13> |           |/  \|
<if`m>     /)))))))))
<if`m>    //) __   __\
<if`m>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<if`m>    |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<if`m>     \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<if`m>    _/`-. __.'_
<if`m>  /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<if`m> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
<wiggle>     /)))))))))
<wiggle>    //) __   __\
<wiggle>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<wiggle>    |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<wiggle>     \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<wiggle>    _/`-. __.'_
<wiggle>  /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<wiggle> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
<pendo3240>                    ___
<pendo3240>               _.--'...`-._
<pendo3240>            .-'..::::::::..\
<pendo3240>           /.:::::::::::::::\
<pendo3240>          |.::::::::::::::::.|
<pendo3240>           \.::::::::::::::::|
<pendo3240>            \.\\|-\://- \::::|
<pendo3240>             `\ (o)  (o)||)::|
<pendo3240>              ||   <    ||::.| - KEKEKEKEKE
<pendo3240>              |'  \__/  |/:::|   ZERG RUSH
<pendo3240>               \   \/   /::::\   GOGOGOGO <(^_^<)
<pendo3240>              / `------' |::.:\
<pendo3240>             / : ' ::' : /:::::\
<pendo3240>            /   ':  ':: /:;;:;:|
<pendo3240>           |.::'   ':. ;``"``\||
<pendo3240>          / '::'::'    /  ''  \
<pendo3240>         |':::' '::'  / 'U  U' |
<pendo3240>         \   '::' _.-`;  , , ,/
<pendo3240>         /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<pendo3240>        ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<pendo3240>        ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<pendo3240>        |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<pendo3240>        | ;  ;  ; ; /  .    /       .\               '
<pendo3240>        |  ;   ;  /`  (|) .\   _,=="  \             .'
<pendo3240>        \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<pendo3240>        |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<pendo3240>      ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<pendo3240>      ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<pendo3240>      ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<pendo3240>       ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<pendo3240>      ~ ~~         _')")
<pendo3240>      ~ ~   _,=~";`
<pendo3240>      ~  =~"|;  ;|       Girlbird
<pendo3240>       ~  ~ | ;  |       ========
<pendo3240>    ~ ~     |;|\ |
<pendo3240>            |/  \|
<Guest32552>                                                                                 
<Guest32552>                                                                      
<Guest32552>                                                                      
<Guest32552>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS
<Guest32552>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS
<Guest32552>                         KILL ALL FREENODE OPERATORS
<Guest32552>                                                                                 
<Guest32552>                                                                                 
<Guest32552>                   ColdHeat, _Hyper_, fatalbit  of #isislab
<Guest32552>                   call for a jihad (holy war) on the
<Guest32552>                   pro-western, anti-islamic infidels
<Guest32552>                   who run the "free node"
<By> |
<By> |                  .---------.
<By> |                 /:::::::::::\
<By> |                |:::::::::::::|
<By> |                |:::::::::::::|
<By> |                |::::::::::::/
<By> |                |:___________\
<By> |                //c  \___/ /__)
<By> |               /' . .,_    |  | -- SLICK P-B-D
<By> |              |': ; /  \   /_/     THE GHETTO V-I-P
<By> |              oo ;  `"`"    }      WILL LEAVE YOU R-I-P
<By> |             ; 'oo,         {      Shizzle my nizzle.
<By> |            /     oo        }
<By> |           ; '::.   oo\/\ /\|
<By> |          |.      ':. oo`"`oo\
<By> |         / '::'::'    / o o  ;
<By> |        |':::' '::'  /  ($)  |
<By> |        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<By> |        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<By> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<By> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--........,,
<By> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<By> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               :
<By> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<By> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<By> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- |-|    /,\ `  \      _.'
<By> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|-| |$|       _,-''\..--'
<By> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |$| |-|    _="`
<By> |     ~..==`     \\   |-| /_/_="`
<By> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<By> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<By> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<By> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       GNAAbird
<By> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ========
<By> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<By> |           |/  \|
#ubuntu-jp 2018-08-26
<chrisb> will wafflecell v2 be the nextcloud server and home router?
<Nineteen>                     _..._
<Nineteen>                  .-'     '-.
<Nineteen>                 /     _    _\
<Nineteen>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<Nineteen>               /':. .,_    |  |
<Nineteen>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<Nineteen>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<Nineteen>             ; ':.,         {
<Nineteen>            /      ;        }
<Nineteen>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
